#ubuntu-reviews 2010-09-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-09-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-10-01
<dholbach> good morning
<ara> morning!
* You're now known as ubuntulog
